# Getting boots resoled in Lisbon



## Redpaper (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good cobbler in Lisbon? Since these are an expensive pair of boots, I want to go somewhere reliable.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try any of the larger supermarkets


----------



## Redpaper (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh really? I only have tiny mini precos around me.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Where are you? What area


----------

